# what does your family think of your online goat obsession?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Just curious what your family says about how much time you spend on TGS or other goat forums. 

Mine still call TGS Goatweb because that's the forum I started out on (its nolonger around) I can't seem to get them to remember its The Goat Spot LOL

At one time years ago my mom said "if you don't start actually taking care and spending time with the actual goats more then you spend online talking about them you shouldn't have them" and that's I i think of when I start spending more time online then outside.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Hubby thinks it's fine as I learn so much here!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I STALK this site when I have nothing else to do. It gives me so many good ideas and inspirations

In other words, I've been on this site for five days and already have 80 posts. You decide


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

:ROFL: This is the only forum I have ever been on! As some of you can tell I am on LOTS! :slapfloor: I work from home answering phones and emails for a dog training company so am always at my desk. I also have a 2yr old and a 8mo old so although I get out with the goats lots I have to be inside lots. My husband referes to it as my addiction! He does love as do I how much I can learn here!!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Well the fiance has a forum for his car, so he kind of understands. At first he thought a goat forum. But then I compared it to his forum and he realized that they are really not that much different. I think that this forum is super helpful to many people and it helps encourage and teach newbies how to raise goats. I mean if everyone were to just listen to their neighbor for advice there would be some serious problems as not everybody is knowledgeable of goats or they hear something and assume it is the truth. So with a lot of goat people on here it helps clear those kind of things up. So that we may have happy healthy goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

For me...my DH says ..get off that thing... you are on there way to much..... your eyes need a break...  then.. I will be on it and he will come in and sit behind me.. asking if there is anything exciting .... :doh: He even gets on here and looks at stuff ...when I am not around... I am logged on and tell him not touch anything....LOL :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

When is gets really hot in the middle of the day and all of my stuff is done I can spend hours posting and reading stuff. My family still thinks I spend WAYYY to much time on here  I would like to have as many post as you Logan Pam and Stacey! That's my goal! :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

No one seems to really say anything...every now and then I will be looking at pics of babies and my hubby will look over and saw "AWWWW that one is cute" or something like that, but I get tons of ideas and advice from here so whatever lol. I enjoy it and visit often when I am bored. I have been on a couple different forums and just feel at home here..


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

My family just rolls their eyes, but when we went to a huge goat farm this weekend, they were pretty impressed that I knew my stuff!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

They don't mind...keeps me busy...and i'm always learning new things on here. :thumb: When it gets to hot to do much I come inside for a bit...check on things...post a little...then go back out. Right now my job is my goats so I think it's a good excuse to be on here when I have extra time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*



Lost Prairie said:


> When is gets really hot in the middle of the day and all of my stuff is done I can spend hours posting and reading stuff. My family still thinks I spend WAYYY to much time on here  I would like to have as many post as you Logan Pam and Stacey! That's my goal! :thumb:


After you posted I checked my post amounts and :shocked: I have 22,000 posts! Lordy be!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Yes you have lOTS! How long did that take you?  onder:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

She has been posting since Fri Oct 05, 2007 1:57 am


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Okay for 4 years. I think I can beat that in 4 years time   :dance: :thumbup: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Well unless I drop dead im sure to stay ahead


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I sometimes spend a LOT of time on this forum just browsing around  Or on some other sites <non goat related>, and my husband thinks I am obsessed. So when he gets on his rant about me spending too much time on my computer, I tell him he spends too much time in front of the 'boob tube' LOL 
I don't watch tv at all...I watch a few shows but they are not on until the fall...sometimes I watch tv when I fold laundry or I'll watch the news while eating dinner, but otherwise..I just prefer to be on my computer doing stuff.
And I don't always spend a lot of time on the internet, I have a zillion pictures yet to edit from the past year, but I am also a dork and like to write stories that 99.9% never get finished, but it's for my personal enjoyment and sanity LOL


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

My mom used to be on a goat forum with me, so we were like a double team. Haha. She's not on here though, I think she should! My dad doesn't really know what I do or what I dont, so he doesnt think anything of it! LOL
BUT I did show him a picture I took today of our new buck, and he was like :shocked: "How did you get him to pose like that?!" I was laughing very hard and just said that he was born for the camera. 

I need more posts as well! On the last forum I think I had more than 5,000..... :scratch:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*



StaceyRoop said:


> Well unless I drop dead im sure to stay ahead


HEHE! :ROFL: :slapfloor: I suppose that is true but maybe in 4 years I can have as many post as you do now! :chin:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*



toth boer goats said:


> then.. I will be on it and he will come in and sit behind me.. asking if there is anything exciting


Ditto that. My DH is the same way. I keep telling him to join too as he should get information first hand and not just through me.

The rest of my family likes to tease me because they all do FB and I DO NOT! In fact, I refuse. Don't get me wrong, I have nothing personal against FB. But I do not like the way the family shares things and leaves me out of the loop just because I am not on that forum.
So now it is, "She's on her goaty facebook." and cute little remarks like that.
I wish I had been on here when Tabatha had her kids in November. We may not have lost that last kid.
I am really an old fashioned country girl and avoid mass media as a rule. But where else could I learn so much from so many? I do not think the Dairy Goat Guide is even still around and that is where I used to get most of my help back in the day. (Or should I say a long time ago in a galaxy far far away?) And then I had to wait for the appropriate articles.
So, I will make my own cheese, separate cream with my hand crank separator, use my manual butter churn and bake my cookies from scratch. But I will utilize this little piece of *modern* technology in spite of the teasing.LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Here is mine...I don't think I have been on that much... :laugh: 

Joined: Sun Jul 20, 2008

Total posts: 20,252


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Mine call me crazy! Sometimes if I am a little late to milking they will say I need to stop looking at other peoples goats and problems and I need to care for my own  I spend more time looking at goats and goat stuff than any other thing online. I love it here!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I also love how much I learn here and I feel at home  I love that if I have a question I can pretty much get it answered within a few minutes because of how active this board is. I have looked at a few other discussion sites but the traffic is not as busy as this one.

My family likes to watch tv while inside. I do too but sometimes my husband likes to watch "dorky" shows :laugh: so when he does I log on and learn about goats!!!! He reaps the benefits so he does not say much at all.

I usually am still with my family in the den-just on the laptop. But...during the weekends when I get a quiet minute for me (especially in the morning) I will set at my desktop, but the window where I can watch the goats, with a cup of fresh coffee and read about goats! :type:

LOVE IT!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

My husband actually encourages it especially when my doe was close to kidding. He would say what does your forum say about that. I have really learned so much and the ideas I have found on milking has helped me succeed with my dairy permit. I still panic when some new issue comes up but I am getting more confident as time goes on.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I just joined recently but before this in my spare time I was on facebook with their addicting games. I think my husband prefers this forum because I am learning things pertaining to his hobby. He loves his goats and so do I. I enjoy reading what you all have to say and I also enjoy browsing your personal farm sites.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

My family just rolls their eyes and complains that I'm on the computer too much. :wink: We won't mention the fact that they're on it just as much as I am! When there are 11 people in your family, you just have to elbow your way to the computer and when you finally get a turn, you STAY there until you are completely finished! I have one photographer sister that always enjoys seeing the pictures, and while I'm "awwww-ing" over the cute goats, she's wondering out loud at what kind of camera this person or that person used. :roll: But overall, they don't mind it too much, I make sure to sing the praises of TGS often enough that they remember that this is a very useful site for me to be on. :greengrin:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Lost Prarie, if you would post 16 posts a day then you could reach that goal


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Yeah my husband is always asking "Anything exciting on Goatweb?" Ive given up trying to correct him.
I dont do much tv either. This is my indoor entertainment, fellowship & education.
When Im busting out laughing he runs in to see what's so funny.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

My husband is retired and at least as goat crazed as I am...He doesn't go on line but appreciates how much I learn here and sometimes I share a particularly touching story about a sick litle goat or problem birthing and we worry over it together. As far as my grown kids and friends...they are pretty sick of how much I talk about goats..so this forum is a healthy outlet to share with other people who love their goats. :hi5:  :laugh:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*



> they are pretty sick of how much I talk about goats..so this forum is a healthy outlet to share with other people who love their goats.


Exactly! My family prefers that I stay mum when it comes to goats, so TGS keeps me sane.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*



> When is gets really hot in the middle of the day and all of my stuff is done I can spend hours posting and reading stuff.


Me too. Or a lot of times when am feeding is done, I sit here reading at 6:30 in the morning.

My family figures I am just being the lunatic they always knew I was. I've wanted an animal farm since I was 4. Even my ringtone is goats!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

WOW! WHere do you get a goat ringtone?? BAAAHHH BAAAHHHH


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

My ringtone is a person saying Ring. Ring Ring. RING RING. RING RING RING etc slowly louder.. . .

Though when my roommate calls me its her voice singing (she's not a very good singer)


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

HAHAHAHAHAHA Everyone I know used to think I was nuts!!!! Now they have either joined me, or are used to it!!!! :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

My family doesn't care a bit!! I'm probably not on here as much as most people but I do get on several times most every day, I do more reading than posting though. This is an awesome forum.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I spend a good amount of time here...sporadically throughout the evenings and early mornings, but mostly after work and milking/feeding. Besides the relaxation I get by milking my girls I have TGS to relax with as well...and lately with some issues I have going on, TGS helps me keep my mind off of those things....and I know I have the support of a bunch of Goat Fanatics when I need it.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

My family has no idea. But my son has a massive hot air balloon web page, he does much more online than I do. DavyHollow is really going gangbusters, fantastic new addition to the goatspot!

Jan


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I use this as an educational thing. Yeah, I read other people posts, and really like the pics people post but for the most part I am either asking questions, reading other posts that pertain to what I want to know etc. . . But since we just got into goats this year I find this site so helpful! I like being able to learn from so many years of combined experience of others on here. Hubby probably won't ever browse this site, but if I have a question that I have asked here he likes to know what you guys say on how to deal with something. We both really research everything we get involved in. So he spends time online researching other stuff like how to fix a problem on a vehicle, or what is the best way to . . . Etc . . . In some ways we are both very hands on, outdoor people. But we both spend quite a bit of time online as well. Partly becasue both of our jobs have a lot of online responsabilities too.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

My family says im crazy!

But since ive been on here ive learned SO much and LOVE everyone who has helped me!

You guys are super nice and definently in my goatie family


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

HAHA! My family doesnt care much-my friends all think im nuts. I mean what normal teenager spends hours a day on a goat forum? :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Im not online much in the summer... always out doing something!!

I post a ton in the winter though, I'm letting y'all get a break from hearing me ... haha


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

LOL I joined in May 2006 and ONLY have 5,276 posts...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I joined in 2010 and have 3393 LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*



AlaskaBoers said:


> LOL I joined in May 2006 and ONLY have 5,276 posts...


you mean 2008?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I don't watch TV either, most of my 'leisure' time is spent on the computer. I do more reading than I do posting too, but I'm usually on throughout the day. I did take a long break there for a while, guess I'm less chatty this time around.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I joined Mon Jun 20th 2011 at 2:05 pm and have 305 post. That's pretty good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Stacey, I say take your laptop outside with the goats. Then you can be online and with the actual goats. :greengrin:

I'm online more than I should be. I have been trying to curb it but some days I just don't feel like being outside (like with all this heat).


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*



StaceyRoop said:


> Well unless I drop dead im sure to stay ahead


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

I stalk this site too! LOL! Hubby likes that I get on because he likes seeing pics and learning what I learn. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I loose internet by the time I reach the backyard so I cant go outside with my laptop. Sometimes i get enough signal with my phone to get online. But I live in a dead zone for all towers so cell reception is nearly none existent. Somtimes out on my gmom's property I can get signal and thats only feet from my house - go figure. I get awesome reception at my work so when its slow Im always on.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I tried bringing the laptop outside but it was too difficult to get the goat berries from out between the keys..My goats are very very curious and like to check out, taste and jump on everything. If I have something in my hands they _jump_ to the conclusion that its for them. :GAAH: ... :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

That is soooo true Willow. If I want to go sit with the goat and have anything in my hand be it a cup of coffee, a book or whatever, they want to check it out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Yep I have tons of photos of goat noses. :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I tried to get video of me in the pen and how EVERYONE attacks me when I crouch, but I put the camera down and Maximus jumped up and knocked it over haha.

I bring my laptop out when moms are kidding, because they are too distracted to care and sometimes it can be a long wait. The internet doesn't always work, but I find the babies really like Dixie Chicks, and Momma Lissa tends to like Spanish music haha


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Now I do spend alot of time on here but I have learned soooooooooooo much from when I first started with these goats. I think it would be different if I was not learning. I am 25 and my mom is ready for me to find a girl, get married and start having kids. She is always telling me if I spent as much meeting girls as I do on here her goal of another grand baby would be a lot sooner. I don't know what her rush is she already has 7 to play with that range from 5 months to 14 years old. So whats waiting a couple more years and by that time my oldest niece can baby sit for me LOL.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*



> Now I do spend alot of time on here but I have learned soooooooooooo much from when I first started with these goats. I think it would be different if I was not learning. I am 25 and my mom is ready for me to find a girl, get married and start having kids. She is always telling me if I spent as much meeting girls as I do on here her goal of another grand baby would be a lot sooner. I don't know what her rush is she already has 7 to play with that range from 5 months to 14 years old. So whats waiting a couple more years and by that time my oldest niece can baby sit for me LOL.


 :ROFL:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Well, if I were you, (as I am me and if I were looking i'd do this) I'd go talk to as many girls as possible at the Nationals. If you're gonna settle, might as well settle with a girl who loves goats as much as you!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*



> Well, if I were you, (as I am me and if I were looking i'd do this) I'd go talk to as many girls as possible at the Nationals. If you're gonna settle, might as well settle with a girl who loves goats as much as you!


 :slapfloor: :slapfloor: I think I need to go to bed now.... My funny bone is being tickled to death! :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Roger, Goat Song here would be a great catch!!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

:shocked:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

Oh come on! Everyone was thinking it.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I wasn't!! :shocked:


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

They laugh at me


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

My brother just came back from a 2-week trip. He uses a the computer a lot, and I said, "It's a good thing you came back, because I was getting on The Goat Spot too much!"
He teases me about it, but sometimes he'll read the posts over my shoulder and make comments.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

I know this is an old post but I was laughing! :laugh: My parents say I am on here WAY to much! and if I don't start to limit my addiction then TGS is gone for a week! :shocked: The horror!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

LOL!!!! Same here! Work first, TGS later


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

My parents don't watch what sites I'm on so they don't even know. Really as long as its not some dirty site they don't care. Plus its kind of an informational site so its all good. lol But every once in a while my dad will come up behind me and ask. "Goats again? Your so goatafied."


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: what does your family think of your online goat obsessio*

^LOL! yep I get the "Goats again?!" quite often! LOL!


----------

